# Looged on to internet but web Browsers won't work



## Dewey (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi all  I thought I resolved some of my other issues but I have sticking point. I decided since I can't get my software for my mac off the internet through my PC I decided to hook one or the other to the internet. Well I found a free dial server since I didn't want to try to go through the hassle of trying to hook up a cable modem to the units which I didn't think they could handle. I set up the PPP the TCI/IP used the right ISP info and I was logged on great I thought WRONG My web browsers IE3.01 and early version of Netscape that was on my 8.0 disk won't lock in. They don't seem to hook up to the socket portal or whatever the method they use. It reminds of the hassle I use to have when I was running  Windows 3.1 years ago but that was easy compared to this. I must be missing something but I am stumped as I am loged on but can't surf. any suggestions? I tried my internet assistant but it  won't load I'll to try to reinstall it. ANY SUGGESTIONS WILL BE WELCOMED! I am getting quite frustrated to the point I will just put them away and get rid of them well almost
Dewey


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 25, 2008)

When you configured TCP/IP, did you include the DNS nameservers for your ISP?  If not, then the browser has no way of knowing what a site like "www.slashdot.org" actually points to.  Your Mac needs the nameservers entered so that it can refer to those nameservers in order to resolve a website address to its respective IP address.


----------



## Dewey (Oct 25, 2008)

Still no go I tripled checked all settings PPP, TCI are correct. I still get from Netscape unable to locate server check locations I put the URL of sever in that spot but still won't go to internet. IE just says unable to open page. I am quite stumped. My mac is defintely connected to  server  all is fine when I open PPP connection rate, IPS adress, and all that jazz is there. My only to options are Netscape or IE I can't open Icab file with Stuffit because it was down loaded from my PC . This is quite sad I have spent many hours on this project with little success and a lot of road blocks.
Dewey


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 25, 2008)

What free dial-up service are you using?  Could it be that they no longer provide internet access?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm talking about the TCP/IP control panel.  Did you input the DNS nameservers in there for your ISP?  For example, I use OpenDNS for DNS resolutions, so in the TCP/IP control panel I put the following nameserver IP addresses where it says "Name server addr.:" (I'm getting this information from my Quadra 650 running Mac OS 8.1, BTW).

208.67.222.222 (primary DNS nameserver)
208.67.220.220 (secondary DNS nameserver)

Now, you can use OpenDNS's nameservers if you wish or you could use the nameservers provided to you by your ISP.  Your ISP should have provided you with the information of their nameservers.  If not, contact them for the actual IP addresses.


----------



## Dewey (Oct 25, 2008)

It's freedialup.org. Their website says it's current and open. They do have restrictions


----------



## Dewey (Oct 25, 2008)

This may be the problem isn't the ISP # the same as the DNS number? That's what I put in the DNS box as that is the number I recieved when I connect to server in PPP panel. it's a series of numbers seperated by dots like 22.162.155.2 for example?
Dewey


----------



## Dewey (Oct 25, 2008)

Interestingly enough I tried Fredialup.org on my PC took 5 minutes to set  up and I am up and  surfing so I don't know why my Mac won't work. Really stumped. Is it really that much more difficult on an older Mac?


----------



## Dewey (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I dumped Fredialup and tried copper.net cheap service. I seems that after much searching online I found out that Freedialup doesn't support Mac OS. Copper does but the hitch is I can log in go to their web site but not elswhere IE and Netscape are just not working I keep getting error messages and IE shutting down and the modem keeps disconnecting. Netscape is having similiar issues.  Mabe I will hookup my cable I don't know I am waitng for feedback from copper.net as to what the problem can be. I have been trying to use the Mac 7600/120 maybe I will try the Quadra and see if that works. That is really the one I want to get online to get audio software for it but the other would be great too to get games for my son
Alas the issues with working with older computers (sigh). I can do all this stuff with my Presario but I want to give my Mac's a chance
dewey


----------



## RacerX (Oct 25, 2008)

Dewey said:


> Well I found a free dial server since I didn't want to try to go through the hassle of trying to hook up a cable modem to the units which *I didn't think they could handle.*


This is interesting... what are you basing this assumption on?

Both computers include built-in ethernet and should have no problems joining a DHCP network. Easy.

Dial-up services often require you to jump through tons of hoops and in many cases require that you use special software (that is usually Windows only these days). And neither of your systems have built-in modems, so that would seem to me to be the choice to avoid.

The way I look at all problems is that time is money. So what I suggest is that you figure out what your time is worth to you and figure out what solution cost the least.

If I were you (and considering that I have far more old Macs than you so I have a pretty good idea what you are facing), I would go out and buy a ethernet router. Run your Cable connection into it, and connect your PC and Macs to the router... problem solved. Total cost... about $30, an hour of work and no headaches.



> Alas the issues with working with older computers (sigh).


You might want to get out of this mind set. Thinking this means you are ready for defeat from the start.

A better way to look at this is that you are using some of the most advanced hardware and software of the 20th century... hardware and software that would have cost tens of thousands of dollars when new.

I can do more things on my Quadra 950 than most people can do with today's most advance PCs... partially because I know what I'm doing and partially because I'm using some of the most advanced hardware of it's time. Computers are only as good as the people behind the keyboards... get into the right mind set, know that there are solutions, and get creative!


----------



## Dewey (Oct 25, 2008)

I am trying to be creative and it's just I thought it would be simple because I have done it in the past but with windows based units the Mac is totally new to me and the configuiration process is a little different than what I am used to and called different things so there lies some of my confusion. The cable was my original idea but with there being a phone line close at hand I thought it would be quicker and easier like I had done before wrong This is a lesson to be learned. The time just seemed to accumulate and I wasn't getting any closer to what I wanted to do. I kept saying just one more thing to try and then well I have gone this far just a little more etc. So back to square one and chalk it up to experience.
Thanks 
Dewey


----------



## RacerX (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm sure someone has recommended this before, but it really sounds like you need one of the many _Mac OS 8_ books out there (this one would be fine). If you're starting out with zero background with Macs (specially _pre-Mac OS X_ Macs), get a book that will get you up to speed quickly and provide you with a handy reference when you get stuck.

Otherwise you are just running around in the dark.


----------



## Dewey (Oct 25, 2008)

Excuse my lack of knowledge I am usually pretty good at figuiring things out. Well a book would be great but since I don't have a book yet and my main interest is not so much to surf the web but be able to get software -games, audio  etc for my Mac's on line. I have cable and a PC but the files won't open when I try to open them on my Mac's when I download them via my PC. A way to do that would be even better if someone could suggest a easy simple way to do that. That is how I got started in this whole situation in the first place. I have Stuffit for opening Mac compressed files but it won't open them or should I say unstuff them. I just want to use the Quadra for audio and video and the 7600 for my son and his games. I also have a Performa 631cd and Peforma 7115cd (Ithink that what it is). I got these all for free so it is more of an experiment and an introduction to MAC. I am thinking of my next computer being a Mac so I wanted to get my feet wet? 
Dewey


----------



## RacerX (Oct 26, 2008)

Dewey said:


> Excuse my lack of knowledge I am usually pretty good at figuiring things out. Well a book would be great but since I don't have a book yet and my main interest is not so much to surf the web but be able to get software -games, audio etc for my Mac's on line...
> 
> I just want to use the Quadra for audio and video and the 7600 for my son and his games. I also have a Performa 631cd and Peforma 7115cd (Ithink that what it is). I got these all for free so it is more of an experiment and an introduction to MAC. I am thinking of my next computer being a Mac so I wanted to get my feet wet?


I use a ton of different platforms and have books on all of them. I've been using Macs since the 80's and have a ton of books like the one I suggested.

My suggestion is to avoid having to work hard at this stuff and instead work smartly with it.



> I have cable and a PC but the files won't open when I try to open them on my Mac's when I download them via my PC. A way to do that would be even better if someone could suggest a easy simple way to do that. That is how I got started in this whole situation in the first place. I have Stuffit for opening Mac compressed files but it won't open them or should I say unstuff them.


From what I've read, someone pointed out the issue for you already.

Mac browsers have a list of what applications go with what file extensions... and in this case, they would link _.sit_ files with _StuffIt Expander_ by adding that information to the resource fork of the file being downloaded. PCs don't use resource forks, they get all their information from file extensions, so the downloaded files on your PC don't have what is needed for StuffIt to recognize them as StuffIt archive files.

Mac is a _drag-n-drop_ world. If you drag the downloaded files onto your Mac (to any place but the desktop), then after they've been copied over drag-n-drop them onto the application icon for _StuffIt Expander_, they should open for you.

The only thing that might stop this is if your PC or ISP thinks they are some type of image file and are using some additional compression to make your internet seem faster. Stuff like that would destroy the downloaded file before you even got it downloaded. The best way to make sure it isn't happening is to check the file size of the downloaded file against the size reported by the web site you get it from.


Again, I strongly suggest that you get a book... they aren't that expensive anymore.

If this were 1998, sure, you could wing it. There would be hundreds of thousands of Mac users all using the same or nearly the same OS as you, so information would be easy to come by. But this is 2008, and most of the people who were power users of this stuff back then have replaced the knowledge they had with the new knowledge they need for today.

I happen to still use this stuff, but I've also found that (in my area) I'm one of the last Mac consultants/service people who works with older Apple stuff (a couple weeks ago I had one client's MacBook disassembled next to another's Macintosh IIci).

All I'm saying is that you should turn your disadvantages into advantages... It is 2008 rather than 1998, so even though you don't have a massive community to help you, you can also get tons of software and books for next to nothing.

When life gives you old apples, you've got to distill them into some powerful apple-cider!  It is all in how you look at this stuff.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 26, 2008)

Dewey said:


> This may be the problem isn't the ISP # the same as the DNS number? That's what I put in the DNS box as that is the number I recieved when I connect to server in PPP panel. it's a series of numbers seperated by dots like 22.162.155.2 for example?
> Dewey



It would look like that, but that is the IP address of the server that you're connected to, not necessarily the DNS IP address of the server that provides the DNS service.  I just did a whois on freedialup.org and the following are listed as their DNS nameservers (I'm providing their IPs since that's what you need):

216.177.0.15   (Primary)
216.177.0.75   (Secondary)

Those would have been the IP addresses that you would need to input in the "Name server addr" section in the TCP/IP control panel.  I've noticed that on Windows, the dial-up networking software tends to pick up the DNS if the ISP is providing this information automatically once you connect to them, but I've also noticed that it doesn't always provide this information on the older Macs.  Once you input the DNS nameservers, things should work accordingly. (To me, it seems as though these guys cater to Windows users more than anything else.)

However, since you've moved to another provider, you might need the ones for that provider instead.  Here are the DNS name servers for the new provider you're using (accessed from this page on their website):

65.247.64.21 (Primary)
65.247.64.22 (Secondary)

Just be sure that when you enter the DNS nameserver IPs, don't include the words in parentheses. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dewey (Oct 26, 2008)

Nixgeek thanks for info I tried a search for that info yesterday but was unable to find a resource for Fredialup that had that info. I will try it again and see if that works as I am have trouble with Copper it only brings me to their web site and nowhere else oh well but thanks again.I really appreciate it and your effort
Dewey
Racer X Thank you for your patience. I know where you are comming from and I should order a book if I plan to continue to tinker with these machines. A good ananlogy for me would be I own British Cars they are even more anachronistic as they are out of business and have been for twenty years specifically MG. People are intrigued by them but you need to read up on them to understand them as they are quirky and no one except for speciality place fixes them and then for big bucks I know it's not exactly the same but similiar. I would be great resource for someone for these cars as I have owned them for 20+ years. So it goes for you Mac Guys who went with Mac back in the day when PC's and Mac's were greatly different animals .
Thanks all again
Dewey


----------



## Dewey (Oct 26, 2008)

NixGeek You are my Hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you very much for info!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Power Mac 7600 is up on the net!
Free dial up seems to be glich free so far. 
I will try the Quadra 840 next. Now I can download the software direct and won't need to network through my PC but I can always network the Mac and Quadra
Thank you very much again This is not from Mac yet but soon as I get better browsers I seem to have some java runtime errors could be just the age of ones I am using. But I can still surf Cowabunga!
Dewey


----------



## Dewey (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all especially Nixgeek This being posted by my Mac 7600 excitng to me using Icab browser.
Thanks to all who helped me grt this far. Iam on my way to Mac Fun
Dewey


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats on getting it all worked out.


----------



## Dewey (Oct 26, 2008)

Nixgeek Quadra 840AV is up on the net too now! Maybe the Performa is next? (HE HE)
OMG this great after all the BS I went through for the last week. I can move on to other things also my wife will be quite happy too she was starting to think I was going crazy spending all this time on what she called B...... A.. machines but she let me have my space.
Thanks again
Dewey


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds like you're finally enjoying the Mac life.  Good to hear.


----------

